# Need Help! Getting no images on my Bell & Howell projector!



## lionbeak (Aug 14, 2013)

I recently bought a Bell & Howell Filmosound projector and a 16mm copy of 'The Red Balloon.' I went to try it out last week and realized that the lamp was out. Bought a new lamp. Got it today. Tried it.

It definitely projects but on the screen it's more or less just showing the light with pretty much no image. I can see some colors but that's about it. I turned the focus and framer knobs every which way I can, to no avail. 

Anyone have any experience with this and know what the problem may be? I have zero experience. Any help would be much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... not familiar with it, but is it new? Warranted? I would contact the manufacturer if you don't get some kind of response here pretty soon.


----------



## lionbeak (Aug 14, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> Hmmm... not familiar with it, but is it new? Warranted? I would contact the manufacturer if you don't get some kind of response here pretty soon.


Unfortunately no. It's from 1984. Thank you though.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It sounds like it may be time for a new projector. I will be giving away my personal Panasonic 4000 here at HTS pretty soon. If you can wait, maybe you will win it. Otherwise, look at AGI an Visual Apex, both sponsors here at HTS... they have excellent prices on projectors.


----------



## lionbeak (Aug 14, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> It sounds like it may be time for a new projector. I will be giving away my personal Panasonic 4000 here at HTS pretty soon. If you can wait, maybe you will win it. Otherwise, look at AGI an Visual Apex, both sponsors here at HTS... they have excellent prices on projectors.


Well it's in perfect condition. It seriously looks brand new, I just need to know if someone has encountered a similar issue. It almost seems like a problem with the focus but I'm not sure. It has to be something between the lamp and the lens because it's just not projecting the way it should be.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe someone will know. I am going to move this to the projector forum since it doesn't sound like a setup or connection issue, although I guess it could be cables, have you tried new cables?


----------



## lionbeak (Aug 14, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> Maybe someone will know. I am going to move this to the projector forum since it doesn't sound like a setup or connection issue, although I guess it could be cables, have you tried new cables?


Thank you. I'm new to the forum.

There are no cables. It's an all-in-one film projector.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You know... it just hit me after seeing the pic that it's a reel to reel projector. I should have figured as much since there were no DVDs in 1984 and you mentioned film and 16mm. :duh:

This may be a tuff one to solve.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It sounds like a lens issue. What is the model number of the projector?


----------



## lionbeak (Aug 14, 2013)

Mike P. said:


> It sounds like a lens issue. What is the model number of the projector?


Bell and Howell Filmosound 2580A


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I couldn't find a free manual for the 2580A, but here is one for the general 25xx series.

http://www.paulivester.com/films/projector/bh_25xx_man.pdf

It sounds like a lens problem to me too; either the lens is missing, some lens elements are missing or the wrong lens is being used.

There are several videos on YouTube about film projector setup and maintenance, but I didn't find anything specific to the 2580A except for one video that is pretty much worthless as it only shows a short bit of the projector running and the rest of the time is simply recording the projected image.


----------



## lionbeak (Aug 14, 2013)

Harpmaker said:


> I couldn't find a free manual for the 2580A, but here is one for the general 25xx series.
> 
> http://www.paulivester.com/films/projector/bh_25xx_man.pdf
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that same video or a similar one. Thank you. I'll look over the manual and see if I can find out what the problem is.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's part of a service manual for the 2580, it shows the proper procedure for aligning the optical system.

http://www.acofs.org.au/part_5_files/Bell%20&%20Howell/Tech%202580,2582%20%282%29.PDF


----------



## cwilliam83 (Feb 19, 2021)

lionbeak said:


> I recently bought a Bell & Howell Filmosound projector and a 16mm copy of 'The Red Balloon.' I went to try it out last week and realized that the lamp was out. Bought a new lamp. Got it today. Tried it.
> 
> It definitely projects but on the screen it's more or less just showing the light with pretty much no image. I can see some colors but that's about it. I turned the focus and framer knobs every which way I can, to no avail.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this and know what the problem may be? I have zero experience. Any help would be much appreciated, thank you!


I know you posted this few years back. I have similar issue and was wondering if you solved your issue and how thanks


----------

